# Mavs have no 2005 draft picks



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I have been trying to investigate what the Mavericks have for this year in terms of the draft.

It looks to me like we have no draft choices this year.

We gave our 2005 1st rounder to Utah for the rights to Pavel Podkolzine.

We received a 1st rounder from Atlanta in the Walker for Terry/Henderson trade. But we traded that pick to the Warriors along with our 2007 1st rounder in the sign and trade for Dampier.

Then we traded Dan Dickau and our 2005 2nd rounder to the Hornets for Darrell Armstrong.

So unless we have received a 1st or 2nd rounder in some other deal in the last few years, we have no draft choice this year. It looks like we still have our 2006 1st rounder thanks to an NBA rule which does not alow a team to trade back to back 1st rounders.

Too bad, even when we have a 2nd rounder I still like to watch the draft. Without us having any picks it will be difficult to build any real interest.

Is anyone aware of any picks we might have aquired in previous years?


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Isn't every team supposed to have at least one pick every year?


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Isn't every team supposed to have at least one pick every year?


*Nope, look at Minnesota that last couple of years with KG....back to the thread, we really don't need draft picks for a few years, our team is set....we will do our work in free agency for the time being...*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I honestly thought we received a late second rounder from someone, not sure who though

Sometimes I wish we had draft picks, look what we do with them (Josh Howard). Hopefully this doesn't shy Nelli away from signing a undrafted rookie as he can do that well (Marquis Daniels)


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Charlotte_______ said:


> Isn't every team supposed to have at least one pick every year?


I know what your speaking about, but I think it applies to first rounders. You must have at least 1 first round draft pick every two years, notice how Washington didn't trade their pick, they traded the rights to Devin Harris


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Nope, look at Minnesota that last couple of years with KG....back to the thread, we really don't need draft picks for a few years, our team is set....we will do our work in free agency for the time being...*



?? What about Minnesota?? They had 2nd round picks though (Stepp and Rickert)


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Charlotte_______ said:


> ?? What about Minnesota?? They had 2nd round picks though (Stepp and Rickert)


*good call...I thought you just said said 1st rounders.... :angel: *


----------

